# Replacing a convertable top information



## wmhesse (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on a pdf file or a booklet on replacing a convertable roof on a MK 1 rabbit convertable? I have a wittle gway wabbit and I bought a new roof and liner on ebay to replace the leaker. 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## motors511 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Replacing a convertable top information (wmhesse)*

try search, there is about 5 good one's on it, or http://www.cabbyinfo.com


----------

